# Wolf Quadsuit Head Size



## DireWolfDragon (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, this might sound like a goofy question to ask, but how do you know how big to make a (wolf) head, let alone for a quadsuit. Since I'm not using a mask, I won't know exactly how big to make it unless I should treat it like it's made for the actual head instead of glued to the edge of the helmet?

Thanks!:grin:


----------



## katz_111 (Jun 3, 2011)

I would just make it the size of your head at first (out of foam ONLY). I would try to get it so it is not TOO tight but not too loose. Make your other features (your body suit, arm paws, and back paws) then try on the head and see if it looks like it is a good size. If it is too small make another head out of foam but on a larger scale, if it is too big then just make another head that is smaller (BUT THAT WILL STILL FIT ON YOUR HEAD). Also if you are not able to make a head small enough you may need to make your body suit bigger. 
I hope this helps, and remember trial and error will work (and give you more experience)!


----------



## Deo (Jun 21, 2011)

Bend over at the angle you will stand in the suit. Take a picture from the side. Redline the picture (draw on it) the shape of the wolf body and head as you want it to fit your body to give the illusion of being a four legged animal. Build your head and body with that redline as your blueprints.

Here's a pic of Beetlecat's Toby.


----------



## Sar (Jun 23, 2011)

Deo said:


> Bend over at the angle you will stand in the suit. Take a picture from the side. Redline the picture (draw on it) the shape of the wolf body and head as you want it to fit your body to give the illusion of being a four legged animal. Build your head and body with that redline as your blueprints.
> 
> Here's a pic of Beetlecat's Toby.


 
I like the idea of this. Modifing what looks like a bicylce helmet and useing a studed belt as a collar. Very nice.


----------



## DireWolfDragon (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help!  I'll do that then


----------

